# Introducing my cat, Manja



## Mia Grace (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi guys

Just wanted to share a few pics of my pretty cat. He's male so I don't think he likes me calling him puurty all the time.

Can't help it when he looks rather girly in the pics


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Awww, what a snuggable face. He is purty  

Look at those big whisker pads, they look like cotton balls. 

That last one, I just wanna kiss him and snuggle right there. And them are some mighty big soft paws too. 

I think I need to find my lazy fuzzball somewhere and stick my face in his neck and inhale.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I love that last picture. Very cute - in a manly, tomcat sort of a way of course!


----------



## Mia Grace (Jun 21, 2012)

Atunah said:


> Awww, what a snuggable face. He is purty
> 
> Look at those big whisker pads, they look like cotton balls.
> 
> ...


Come to think of it, those whisker pads do look like cotton balls. Never thought of it that way.

Is that your kitty in your profile pic? Mighty cute 

He has a friend on his head as well


----------



## Mia Grace (Jun 21, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> I love that last picture. Very cute - in a manly, tomcat sort of a way of course!


Thanks...I took that pic when he was in deep sleep.

Had my camera lens almost touching his nose


----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

So cute!  Love the small furry people.


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

Awwww, what a sweet kitty.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Cute kitty...


----------



## AvidHuman (Aug 2, 2012)

Cute cat. Reminds me of one of my late cats, Skittles. Looks identical. She was over 15 yrs old when she passed a couple months ago.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful cat!


----------

